# Was bedeutet Stimmen bei einer Soundkarte etc.



## Keter (4. November 2019)

Hallo X Forum, 

wahrscheinlich eine etwas "noob"ische Frage: Was bedeutet "Stimmen"? 

Beispiele: 

1.  [...]die Vorgänger des Sound-Blasters war die 1988 erschienene "Creative Music Systems" (CMS)-Soundkarte mit 12 Stimmen [...]

2. Diese erste Version von EAX unterstützte 32 Stimmen.

3.Der "Paula"-Chip des Commodore Amiga konnte 4 Stimmen gleichzeitig auf 8-Bit-Samples ausgeben. 

Grüße, 
Keter


----------



## JackA (5. November 2019)

So "noobish" ist die Frage nicht, denn von Stimmen in der Soundkarte habe Ich noch nie gehört.
Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es das Selbe wie Spuren sind und das wird hier erklärt:
Abmischung – Wikipedia


----------



## tandel (5. November 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass damit Kanäle/Spuren gemeint sind. Der SID Chip des C64 hat z.B. drei Stimmen

Hier kann man die drei Wellenformen des Soundtracks Commando im Oszilloskop sehen

YouTube

Hier der Amiga mit vier Wellenformen:

YouTube


----------



## teachmeluv (5. November 2019)

Ich glaube, das kommt noch aus dem Midi-Bereich. Da hat man immer von "Stimmen" gesprochen, wenn mehrer Spuren gleichzeitig abspielbar waren. 

Siehe hier ein Auszug aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel Musical Instrument Digital Interface – Wikipedia

"Zu der damaligen Zeit hatten die Synthesizer nur wenige *Stimmen*, d. h., sie konnten meist nur 4–8 Töne gleichzeitig erzeugen."


----------



## Hubacca (5. November 2019)

Das ganze kommt aus dem Synthesizer Bereich ! Dort wurde mit einzelenen Tongeneratoren die Stimmen erzeugt d.h. es gab einzelne Schaltungen die 
für verschiedene Wellenformen zuständig waren. Die Anzahl der Generatoren bestimmte die Anzahl der gleichzeitig spielbaren Töne.
Beim C64 wurden 3 Tongeneratoren auf dem SID Soun-Chip zusammengefasst und man konnte damit 3 verschieden Sounds gleichzeitig abspielen.
Bei Amiga wurden dann 4 Tongeneratoren/DA Wandler verbaut die dann 2 Stimmen links und 2 Stimmen rechts erzeugen konnte. Dazu konnten auch Samples=
digitalisierte Musik ( wie WAV Dateien nur in geringerer Auflösung/Qualität) wiedergegeben werden.
Das alles wurde hardwaremäßig auf einem Soundchip und später auf der Soundkarte verarbeitet - heutzutage übernimmt das der DSP ( digitaler Signalprozessor) oder auch ganz
einfach die entsprechende Software. Damit sind die Anzahl der "Stimmen"/Spuren nur durch die Rechnerleistung und Speicher begrenzt ...


----------

